# Rear Mount Variation: Turning Over the Turtle w/ Hooks



## grappling_mandala (Mar 21, 2005)

Alternate Uses for Hooks from Rear Mount. Experimenting with motion capture: 

Enjoy. Thoughts welcome. -Dave Copeland Beaverton SBGi


----------



## DavidCC (Mar 22, 2005)

Good techniques I guess (not studying grappling )


and your motion capture techniques are excellent too!


----------



## grappling_mandala (Mar 22, 2005)

Forgive my watermarking fluke. Trying to fix that.

Dave


----------



## grappling_mandala (Mar 22, 2005)

OOPS! Lets try this again. I broke my own link:


----------



## Shogun (Mar 24, 2005)

Thats cool. I love when pics are posted here.


KE


----------



## Lisa (Mar 25, 2005)

Excellent pics Dave.  Love how the photos flow.  Thanks.

 Got any more?


----------



## grappling_mandala (Mar 26, 2005)

Cool. I'm glad the motion flow makes sense. The biggest challenge is too many frames or not enough. Heres another one. An arm control setup for a no-gi rear naked choke from rear mount. - Dave


----------



## Lisa (Mar 27, 2005)

Again, excellent pics.  One question however, should your right foot not have been more tucked into the inner thigh of your opponent?  Your left foot seems deeper and seems to have a better control.  It seems a bit short to me and would easily be removed if your opponent reached down and pushed it out and then he could roll over.  I find that is one of the hardest things about  rear naked chokes for me is to get both my feet hooked properly, usually cause my legs are too short, lol!


----------



## JDenz (Mar 27, 2005)

once I get the back I almost always go for triangle body control.


----------



## grappling_mandala (Mar 28, 2005)

Nalia- Your very right. For good connection to the hip I should have had my right instep hooked on the inside of the thigh, as it was, because I was controlling the top arm until I hit the ledge, he could not use that arm to clear my poorly placed foot. 

While they are trying to clear your legs you should be setting up chokes. Thats what my sequence is trying to show: arm control to a choke. 

If your hooks are in and you're controling the arms they will be hardpressed to clear your legs without exposing their neck or an arm. That's the idea anyhow.

Dave


----------



## JDenz (Mar 28, 2005)

I liked the tecnique when I first learned it now I am not so sure.  Now the guys that we roll with never let you get intial arm control.  Also I find they are waiting for me to dig a leg in and go right to leg attacks.


----------



## grappling_mandala (Apr 2, 2005)

They are attacking your legs while you are on their back?

Dave


----------



## JDenz (Apr 3, 2005)

yes


----------



## grappling_mandala (Apr 9, 2005)

Well I imagine if your figure 4'ing your legs it's much like crossing your ankles which will get you tapped really fast. If his hands are down by your feet you should have no problem sinking a choke on their unprotected neck. You need to be more specific in your descriptions of what is happening though. I don't know if this answers your question.

Dave Copeland


----------

